# Sul'thraze der Peitscher



## Baeon (22. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe ich gestern bei 2. Besuch von Zul Faarak gleich beide Schwerter  bekommen beim würfel und das mit lvl 45 ^^

wollte die nun verzaubern - habe aber gelesen das das nicht gehen soll da ja schon "zauber" drauf sind"

ist das korrekt ? weil ich wollte nicht ne Menge  Gold / Mats für nix ausgeben wenn es dann nciht funktioniert

btw wenn Ihr eine gute PALA Vergelter Verzauberung die für LVL 50 ok ist wisst postet die doch - habe bisher immer Kreuzfahrer genommen

Gruß

Nobbynoobs @ Shattrah


----------



## Rathguul (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

An deiner Stelle würde ich die Waffe nicht verzaubern. Sie hat natürlich einen Stylebonus, steht aber in keiner Konkurrenz zum 
"Eisstachelspeer" aus dem Alteractal. Gewinn eine Schlacht und du hast eine viel bessere Waffe in den Händen. Dein 
Schmuckstück ist einfach zu langsam.

_*rgds
rathguul*_


----------



## Baeon (22. Oktober 2008)

Rathguul schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> An deiner Stelle würde ich die Waffe nicht verzaubern. Sie hat natürlich einen Stylebonus, steht aber in keiner Konkurrenz zum
> "Eisstachelspeer" aus dem Alteractal. Gewinn eine Schlacht und du hast eine viel bessere Waffe in den Händen. Dein
> ...


danke für die info aber das ist ein lvl 60 q und ich bin lvl 45 .. und von lvl 50 wo ich die waffe tragen kann bis lvl 60 isses ja ein stück ^^

meine frage ob es überhaupt geht - hast du leider nicht beantwortet


----------



## Rathguul (22. Oktober 2008)

Du kannst die von mir angesprochene Quest mit Stufe 51 annehmen und beenden. Bin ich mir sehr sicher. Die Waffe kannst du 
natürlich verzaubern, habe ich aus Spaß auch schon gemacht. Ich rate dir aber zu meinem Tipp.

_*rgds
rathguul*_


----------



## Baeon (22. Oktober 2008)

super werde ich mal versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Oktober 2008)

Rathguul schrieb:


> dein
> Schmuckstück ist einfach zu langsam.
> 
> _*rgds
> rathguul*_


zu schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der speer ist gut langsam und reicht bis man ne scherbenwelt 58er waffe kaufen kann


----------

